

Show HN: NonDev/NonDesigner's First Infograph - Avg IRS Tax Audit Refund is 100k - camz
http://autotax.me/

======
camz
Hey Guys, I never used Adobe Illustrator or Photoshop before so this is my
first attempt at creating an infographic. I'm hoping that I did a decent job,
so please give me any feedback if possible. Also, this is the first time I
tried putting together a website myself entirely.

So I'm hoping to get any help feedback possible! Thanks!

Cam.

